#  >  > Computers Can Be Fun >  >  > Computer News >  >  Maxnet Modem/Router set-up

## Marmite the Dog

I have Maxnet ADSL internet and I am very happy with it. When they installed it, I wasn't at home, so they used their free, 1 port ADSL Modem, which although fine, isn't wireless.

I have a wireless modem sitting in a box, because despite copying all the visible settings over, it still wouldn't connect to Maxnet's servers.

Has anyone else had problems changing their modem or is it just me? 

Is there a secret something that needs doing to make it work?

Do I have to call on Noony?

----------


## lom

You need to setup the WAN side of the new modem/router first.

Connection type (PPPoE LLC for Maxnet ADSL)
MaxNet user name
MaxNet password
VPI 0
VCI 33
UBR

That should give you an internet connection, ie a WAN IP from MaxNet.

Does the modem/router sitting in a box have a brand name by any chance?
Maybe even a model number?

----------


## Marmite the Dog

I've also got the pdf file from Maxnet for Zytel modems. It's in Thai but luckily the important bits are in English.

I shall do it now...

----------


## Marmite the Dog

By George! It works!

----------


## Marmite the Dog

Wireless too.  :Smile:

----------


## MeMock

Good, now I can visit.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Good, now I can visit.


I've set it up to block Macs. Only proper computers are allowed on my network.  :La:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

I have also noticed that the internet is much quicker using the LAN connection rather than the wireless. 

I'll only use the wireless with the laptop in the bedroom.

----------


## MeMock

Well duh of course it is quicker via the connection although of course laws of physics do not apply to Macs (or mac users).

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Well duh of course it is quicker via the connection


Why?

I thought both radio waves and electricity both travelled at the speed of light?

----------


## Marmite the Dog

Just gone back to the original free modem as the Zyxel one is a piece of shit and must've been to blame for my internet problems in Bangkok. I will update the firmware to see if that makes a difference and if it doesn't it shall be reconsigned back in the spares box for all eternity.

----------


## lom

^^ Many reasons, one of them is that with cable you are able to communicate in both directions simultaneously (Full duplex) while wireless radio either receives or transmits (Semi duplex) unless it is a MIMO router with separate radios and antennas for receive and transmit.
But MaxNet don't give you such a router for free..

Wireless has, until a few years ago, been all about convenient connection and
next to none about performance.
It has changed with recently introduced high speed wireless protocols with which you can get around the same speed as over a 100 Mbit copper connection.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

Should it take ten minutes to upload the new firmware to the modem? It says 'Sending request to 192.168.1.1...' but it's a bit slow.

----------


## lom

Shouldn't take more than a minute or maybe two..
Don't do the update via wireless connection!

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Don't do the update via wireless connection!


I'm not. The wireless connection is deactivated.

I'll stop it and try again.

----------


## lom

Try with IE instead of Firefox.
Firefox often has the annoying behaviour of not updating the web page, showing work in progress while in reality it is already done.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

It's done now. Took a while to reconnect, but it has. I'm not sure it'll be any better though. Will try for a while and see. If not, I'll only turn it on in the evening when I'm using the laptop.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

Still a bag of shite. It's gone...

----------


## baldrick

what's your wireless frequency , kenneth

any other 2.4 GHz radios operating in your vicinity ?

did you use european firmware ? ETSI will allow you to have channel 12 and 13 - FCC is only 1-11

----------


## Marmite the Dog

Channel 6 is all I can remember.

----------


## deathstardan

> what's your wireless frequency , kenneth
> 
> any other 2.4 GHz radios operating in your vicinity ?
> 
> did you use european firmware ? ETSI will allow you to have channel 12 and 13 - FCC is only 1-11


 
Nice touch there Balderick, I have not heard that for years...Downloading as I type... :Smile:

----------


## baldrick

the japanese allow channel 14  :Very Happy: 

also to get your laptop to use channels 12 and 13 you will have to make sure its location is set for a ETSI country - can't remember offhand where the setting is - gooooogle

----------


## Marmite the Dog

It has 3 channels, so tomorrow I will try all 3 and see if any of them works OK.

Cheers.

----------


## lom

Your channel selection is not likely to change anything unless you live in a Moo Baan full of wifi access points interfering with the channel you are using.

----------


## Gerbil

> Still a bag of shite. It's gone...


 
Zyxel make shit hardware. Whenever I see one it goes straight in the bin.

----------


## lom

Btw, I am using a freeware program from MetaGeek called InSSIDer to display the frequency spectrum.
It lets you see nearby wifi access points, their channel occupation, and their signal strength.

----------


## Phoneguy702

Does Metageek work with Vista?  I tried Net Stumbler but it would not work with Vista.

----------


## lom

^ Try it and tell us, I don't use Vista.

----------


## Butterfly

> Still a bag of shite. It's gone...


buy a Mac, it might work

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Your channel selection is not likely to change anything unless you live in a Moo Baan full of wifi access points interfering with the channel you are using.


There were no other access points active this afternoon, so it's not that.

I guess I'll have to shell out for a D-Link or something similar.

----------


## baldrick

get a linksys wrt54gl and load tomato firmware on it - 1800baht

piece of piss for basic setup - then maximum control

though you should check to see you have the latest drivers for your laptops wifi card - I had an issue with my built in intel card which I sorted about 12-18 months ago with newer drivers.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

^ I shall see if they have such items in Udon.

Thanks.

----------

